# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Cant find Pomegranate tree/seeds in Australia !!!

## OzWolfbane

Hi  
I am looking for seeds or plant of White Pomegranate like the one in the 
link/pics below. I cant find it anywhere and people havent even heard of it. 
Well people who have never tasted this are missing out on the fruit that used
to be in the frickin hanging gardens of babylon !! 
Its the best thing i have ever tasted/  http://www.tytyga.com/product/Babylo...megranate+Tree      
Thanks and Regards

----------


## China

I,m in the same position only it's the red varity that I was after all I get is blank stares

----------


## president_ltd

we planted one in our backyard (SE Melb) around 5 years ago, its about 2 metres high now. 
i'll ask the Mrs where she got it from.  
don't know that i agree with you about the taste of em though!!

----------


## fubar

regarding taste just ask any possum we cut our red pomegranate down due to never having tasted as every possum in the neighbourhood would converge on our place and have parties every night in the tree didnt matter what type of netting they would go through even tried chook wire but ended up with three snarling angry possums trapped inside so decided goodbye tree now they eat the rosebuds ah well

----------


## president_ltd

LOL, what i thought was probably a pommegranate was in fact a tamarillo tree. 
our neighbourhood possums completely ignore its fruit & instead skin our lemons such that we have a tree of pre-zested lemons for a few months of the year. 
i'm with the possums, i'd rather eat a lemon than eat a tamarillo!  wikipedia's description of them having "a unique flavour" pretty much sums it up IMHO!

----------


## OzWolfbane

Come on president you were my last hope. cant believe you mob have never heard of white pommy tree !!!!!!!!  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  :No:

----------


## chromis

You sure your not just eating an unripe pomegranate!  :Biggrin:  
The Mysterious and rare white pomegranate...ohhhhh  :Wink:  only 500.00 dollars extra

----------


## OzWolfbane

I also found this variety called "Fleishman", this looks close enough and is mentioned in many websites.  http://www.papayatreenursery.com/gal...?g2_itemId=527 
it is not mythical. it exists !!!

----------


## chromis

Maybe the description of white is more about the flowers then the fruit. The only white ones I could find were...   _Punica granatum_ 'Haku-Botan http://www.bayflora.com/pomhb.html 
Same genus and sp but different cultivar names so it could be this one.   _Punica granatum 'Horses Tooth' is an unusual white, is more fleshy with less seed._ http://www.abc.net.au/gardening/stories/s4289.htm 
Punica granatum "Flore Pleno Alba" (DWARF) https://secure.diggersgardenclub.com...megranate.aspx 
These people maybe able to help you http://www.daleysfruit.com.au/fruit%...omegranate.htm

----------


## OzWolfbane

Hi Chromis 
Haku-Botan looks to be the exact variety I am looking for I think , but how to find it in Australia ?? 
I can also do with Green Globe and Fleshman but where to find it in Australia !!!!!! http://www.crfg.org/pubs/ff/pomegranate.html

----------


## TermiMonster

I"ve got a pomegranate tree but I am pretty sure its not white, but red. 
Don"t know the genus or whatever.
It"s not fruiting at the moment, but probably will by early next year, I pruned the bejeebers out of it last autumn.
Presumably, if you know what you are doing you can grow them from seed. :Redface: 
They are delicious, but a pain to extract the juice.
I have a recipe for pomegranate wine.  Might get around to using it one day.
TM
PS :you can get a cutting if you want (probably best around autumn, but i"m no expert) pm me if you do.

----------


## lechon

If there are members here from Cebu, Philippines, they might be able to help you out, they have this growing over there, mostly on the outskirts of the city.  I lived in the Philippines for some time and pomegranate trees are abundant there.

----------

